# Nvidia and plasma, can't select nvidia opengl

## clytle374

This has been going on for nearly a year, I was too busy to deal with it for most of the time.  It does have an intel i915 but originally ran on nvidia drivers only for a couple years. I also used to have a second gt 750M in an ultrabay that's been removed.  On a upgrade I lost the screen and dropped opengl back to x11 to get buy.  I have tried setting up optimus, switch lightdm out instead of sddm, and more things that I can even remember over the last 2 weeks trying to solve this. I have tried with intel and i915 in and out of make.conf.  rebuilt the kernel a dozen times.  

I usually just get dropped back to a single blinking cursor in the upper right of the screen. 

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.3.3 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.4.26-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.26-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4700MQ_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16344208 total,  14872132 free

KiB Swap:   18135744 total,  18135744 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 26 Feb 2017 20:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

distcc 3.2rc1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

dotnet

    location: /var/lib/layman/dotnet

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

science

    location: /var/lib/layman/science

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7  -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7  -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ rsync://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dri3 dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses net45 nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

I originally ran without a xorg.conf. here is without one

```
[  2187.376] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-5981.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[  2187.376] 

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

[  2187.376] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  2187.376] Build Operating System: Linux 4.4.26-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  2187.376] Current Operating System: Linux cory-laptop 4.4.26-gentoo #13 SMP Sat Feb 25 18:03:04 EST 2017 x86_64

[  2187.376] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.4.26-gentoo root=/dev/sdb1 ro

[  2187.376] Build Date: 12 November 2016  11:09:59AM

[  2187.376]  

[  2187.376] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[  2187.376]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  2187.376] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  2187.376] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 26 16:13:45 2017

[  2187.376] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  2187.376] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  2187.376] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  2187.376] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  2187.376] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  2187.376] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  2187.376] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  2187.376] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  2187.376] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  2187.376] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  2187.376] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[  2187.376] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  2187.376] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  2187.376] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  2187.376] (II) Loader magic: 0x811c80

[  2187.376] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  2187.376]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  2187.376]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[  2187.377]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[  2187.377]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[  2187.377] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[  2187.377] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  2187.379] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0416:17aa:3801 rev 6, Mem @ 0xc2000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00005000/64

[  2187.379] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0fe4:17aa:3801 rev 161, Mem @ 0xc0000000/16777216, 0x90000000/268435456, 0xa0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00004000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[  2187.379] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  2187.379] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[  2187.383] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  2187.383]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2187.383]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  2187.383] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  378.13  Tue Feb  7 18:25:34 PST 2017

[  2187.384] (II) Applying OutputClass "nvidia" to /dev/dri/card1

[  2187.384]    loading driver: nvidia

[  2187.384] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[  2187.384] (==) Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 1

[  2187.384] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 2

[  2187.384] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 3

[  2187.384] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 4

[  2187.384] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 5

[  2187.384] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 6

[  2187.384] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 7

[  2187.384] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[  2187.384] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  2187.384] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel

[  2187.384] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[  2187.384] (II) Unloading intel

[  2187.384] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2187.384] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  2187.384] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  2187.384] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  2187.384]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2187.384]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  2187.384] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[  2187.384] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

[  2187.384] (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

[  2187.384] (II) Unloading nouveau

[  2187.384] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2187.384] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[  2187.384] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

[  2187.384] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"

[  2187.384] (II) Unloading nv

[  2187.384] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2187.384] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[  2187.384] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[  2187.385] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2187.385]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4

[  2187.385]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  2187.385]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[  2187.385] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[  2187.385] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[  2187.385] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[  2187.385] (II) Unloading fbdev

[  2187.385] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2187.385] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  2187.385] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[  2187.385] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[  2187.385] (II) Unloading vesa

[  2187.385] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[  2187.385] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  378.13  Tue Feb  7 18:01:51 PST 2017

[  2187.385] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  2187.385] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[  2187.385] (++) using VT number 7

[  2187.388] (II) modeset(0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[  2187.388] (II) modeset(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[  2187.388] (==) modeset(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[  2187.388] (==) modeset(0): RGB weight 888

[  2187.388] (==) modeset(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  2187.388] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"

[  2187.388] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[  2187.388] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[  2187.391] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2187.391]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  2187.391]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  2187.391] (II) glamor: OpenGL accelerated X.org driver based.

[  2187.423] (EE) modeset(0): eglInitialize() failed

[  2187.423] (EE) modeset(0): glamor initialization failed

[  2187.423] (II) modeset(0): ShadowFB: preferred YES, enabled YES

[  2187.424] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 has no monitor section

[  2187.425] (II) modeset(0): Output VGA-1 has no monitor section

[  2187.513] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output eDP-1

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer: LGD  Model: 2d9  Serial#: 0

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Year: 2011  Week: 0

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Digital Display Input

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 19

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Gamma: 2.20

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): redX: 0.617 redY: 0.349   greenX: 0.313 greenY: 0.595

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): blueX: 0.151 blueY: 0.056   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): clock: 139.5 MHz   Image Size:  345 x 194 mm

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2096 h_border: 0

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1111 v_border: 0

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0):  LG Display

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0):  LP156WF1-TLB2

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): EDID (in hex):

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0):    00ffffffffffff0030e4d90200000000

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0):    00150103802313780a15d59e59509826

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0):    0e505400000001010101010101010101

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0):    0101010101017e3680b070381f403020

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0):    350059c2100000190000000000000000

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0):    00000000000000000000000000fe004c

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0):    4720446973706c61790a2020000000fe

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0):    004c503135365746312d544c4232004b

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Printing probed modes for output eDP-1

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  139.50  1920 1968 2000 2096  1080 1083 1088 1111 -hsync -vsync (66.6 kHz eP)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x120.1  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "960x720"x120.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "928x696"x120.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "896x672"x120.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x120.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "700x525"x120.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x512"x120.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x120.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "512x384"x120.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "400x300"x120.6   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  2187.514] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "400x300"x112.7   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[  2187.515] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "320x240"x120.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  2187.515] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output VGA-1

[  2187.603] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output HDMI-1

[  2187.603] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 connected

[  2187.603] (II) modeset(0): Output VGA-1 disconnected

[  2187.603] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected

[  2187.603] (II) modeset(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[  2187.603] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 using initial mode 1920x1080 +0+0

[  2187.603] (II) modeset(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  2187.603] (==) modeset(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  2187.603] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  2187.603] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  2187.603] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  2187.603] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2187.603]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[  2187.603]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  2187.603] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[  2187.603] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[  2187.604] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[  2187.604] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2187.604]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.1.0

[  2187.604]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  2187.604] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  2187.604] (==) modeset(0): Backing store enabled

[  2187.604] (==) modeset(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  2187.604] (II) modeset(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  2187.604] (==) modeset(0): DPMS enabled

[  2187.617] (--) RandR disabled

[  2187.617] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

[  2187.617] (II) modeset(0): Damage tracking initialized

[  2187.617] (II) modeset(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[  2187.672] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[  2187.672] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2187.672] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.672] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  2187.672] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  2187.673] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2187.673]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.10.3

[  2187.673]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  2187.673]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[  2187.673] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  2187.673] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  2187.673] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  2187.673] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  2187.673] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  2187.673] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  2187.673] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[  2187.673] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[  2187.673] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2187.674] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[  2187.674] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2187.674] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.674] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[  2187.674] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[  2187.674] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[  2187.674] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[  2187.674] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[  2187.674] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[  2187.674] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input5/event5"

[  2187.674] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[  2187.674] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2187.674] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  2187.674] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2187.674] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.674] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  2187.674] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  2187.674] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  2187.674] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  2187.674] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  2187.674] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  2187.675] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[  2187.675] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[  2187.675] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2187.675] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  2187.675] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2187.675] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.675] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[  2187.675] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[  2187.675] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  2187.675] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[  2187.675] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[  2187.675] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  2187.675] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[  2187.675] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[  2187.675] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2187.676] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[  2187.676] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2187.676] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.676] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[  2187.676] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[  2187.676] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  2187.676] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[  2187.676] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[  2187.676] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[  2187.676] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:4c/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4/event4"

[  2187.676] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[  2187.676] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2187.676] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[  2187.676] (**) Lid Switch: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.676] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2187.676] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2187.677] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event10)

[  2187.677] (**) HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.677] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2187.677] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2187.677] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event11)

[  2187.677] (**) HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.677] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2187.677] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2187.678] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event12)

[  2187.678] (**) HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.678] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2187.678] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2187.678] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event13)

[  2187.678] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2187.678] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.678] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[  2187.678] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[  2187.678] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event13"

[  2187.678] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52b

[  2187.678] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[  2187.678] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[  2187.678] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/0003:046D:C52B.0001/input/input14/event13"

[  2187.678] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[  2187.678] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2187.679] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event14)

[  2187.679] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  2187.679] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2187.679] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.679] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

[  2187.679] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[  2187.679] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event14"

[  2187.679] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52b

[  2187.679] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found 20 mouse buttons

[  2187.679] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  2187.679] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[  2187.679] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[  2187.679] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found absolute axes

[  2187.679] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[  2187.679] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[  2187.679] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[  2187.679] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[  2187.679] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

[  2187.679] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  2187.679] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  2187.679] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.1/0003:046D:C52B.0002/input/input15/event14"

[  2187.679] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[  2187.679] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2187.680] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[  2187.680] (WW) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

[  2187.680] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  2187.680] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  2187.680] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  2187.680] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  2187.680] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse1)

[  2187.680] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.680] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2187.680] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2187.681] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone (/dev/input/event8)

[  2187.681] (**) HDA Intel PCH Headphone: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.681] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2187.681] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2187.681] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Mic (/dev/input/event7)

[  2187.681] (**) HDA Intel PCH Mic: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.681] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2187.681] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2187.681] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event6)

[  2187.681] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2187.681] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.681] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[  2187.681] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  2187.681] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[  2187.681] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[  2187.681] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  2187.681] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  2187.681] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6/event6"

[  2187.681] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[  2187.681] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2187.682] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event9)

[  2187.682] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[  2187.682] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[  2187.682] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[  2187.682] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[  2187.682] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[  2187.682] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  2187.682] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2187.682]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.8.3

[  2187.682]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  2187.682]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[  2187.682] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[  2187.682] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  2187.682] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"

[  2187.710] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: found clickpad property

[  2187.710] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1278 - 5664 (res 42)

[  2187.710] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1172 - 4682 (res 52)

[  2187.710] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[  2187.710] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[  2187.710] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left double triple

[  2187.710] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[  2187.710] (**) Option "SoftButtonAreas" "50% 0 82% 0 0 0 0 0"

[  2187.710] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  2187.710] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  2187.722] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input8/event9"

[  2187.722] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 14)

[  2187.722] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[  2187.722] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[  2187.722] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.036

[  2187.722] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  2187.722] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[  2187.722] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  2187.722] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  2187.722] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  2187.722] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  2187.722] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

```

this left me with a black screen.

and with a config file created by nvidia-xconfig

```
[  2258.992] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-6141.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[  2258.992] 

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

[  2258.992] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  2258.992] Build Operating System: Linux 4.4.26-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  2258.992] Current Operating System: Linux cory-laptop 4.4.26-gentoo #13 SMP Sat Feb 25 18:03:04 EST 2017 x86_64

[  2258.992] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.4.26-gentoo root=/dev/sdb1 ro

[  2258.992] Build Date: 12 November 2016  11:09:59AM

[  2258.992]  

[  2258.992] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[  2258.992]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  2258.992] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  2258.992] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 26 16:14:57 2017

[  2258.992] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  2258.992] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  2258.992] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  2258.993] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[  2258.993] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  2258.993] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  2258.993] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[  2258.993] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  2258.993] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  2258.993] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  2258.993] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  2258.993] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  2258.993] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[  2258.993] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  2258.993] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  2258.993] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  2258.993] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  2258.993] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  2258.993] (II) Loader magic: 0x811c80

[  2258.993] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  2258.993]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  2258.993]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[  2258.993]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[  2258.993]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[  2258.994] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[  2258.994] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  2258.996] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0416:17aa:3801 rev 6, Mem @ 0xc2000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00005000/64

[  2258.996] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0fe4:17aa:3801 rev 161, Mem @ 0xc0000000/16777216, 0x90000000/268435456, 0xa0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00004000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[  2258.996] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  2258.996] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[  2259.000] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  2259.000]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2259.000]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  2259.000] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  378.13  Tue Feb  7 18:25:34 PST 2017

[  2259.000] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  2259.000] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  2259.001] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  2259.001]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2259.001]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  2259.001] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  378.13  Tue Feb  7 18:01:51 PST 2017

[  2259.001] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  2259.001] (++) using VT number 7

[  2259.007] (EE) No devices detected.

[  2259.007] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[  2259.007] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[  2259.007] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  2259.007] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  2259.007] (EE) 

```

I have tried a dozen variations of config files.  Been through the gentoo nvidia and optimus wiki a couple dozen times. Closest that I feel I have been was with a message about plasma not being able to use openGl 2

Thanks

Cory

----------

## clytle374

```
lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

btusb                  28345  0

btrtl                   4000  1 btusb

btbcm                   6111  1 btusb

btintel                 6264  1 btusb

bluetooth             317269  23 btbcm,btrtl,btusb,btintel

nvidia_drm             37997  0

nvidia_modeset        768620  1 nvidia_drm

nvidia              12179745  1 nvidia_modeset

iwldvm                118358  0

joydev                  9639  0

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4727  0

alx                    27107  0

iwlwifi                95034  1 iwldvm

xhci_pci                4650  0

xhci_hcd              109161  1 xhci_pci

mdio                    3191  1 alx

vboxpci                14318  0

vboxnetadp             18374  0

vboxnetflt             16484  0

vboxdrv               354395  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt,vboxpci
```

looks like nvidia loaded.

and dmesg

```
[    3.070218] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    3.070221] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    3.071657] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    3.075984] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0006 -> 0007)

[    3.076039] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=none

[    3.076089] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 248

[    3.076098] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  378.13  Tue Feb  7 20:10:06 PST 2017 (using threaded interrupts)

[    3.083251] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  378.13  Tue Feb  7 18:30:08 PST 2017

[    3.085202] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

[    3.097541] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    3.097569] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    3.097581] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    3.097600] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    3.097611] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    3.097637] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    3.097649] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    3.104727] alsactl (1970) used greatest stack depth: 13168 bytes left

[    3.118916] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    3.342803] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    3.535272] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[    3.535672] nvidia-smi (2061) used greatest stack depth: 12368 bytes left

```

Google search doesn't make it sound like the ACPI warnings are a issue

Anything else I should post?  I am at the "I'm going to break this laptop stage"

----------

## clytle374

Still thinking of a few other details that might be useful. It did work between invidia and Intel a little over a year ago with bumblebee.

Also I have done a clean installation on a second drive and had the same problem a couple months back when I had some free time. 

I booted into Windows and the card does work

----------

